# 330Ci Cold weather package and other silly questions:



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello everyone..
i am new to the forum and this might actually be my first post! But i have been here for a few days chatting with HTS. hes been a GREAT and WONDERFUL help with some great info!
I was curious if someone could answer a very simple/silly question of mine. What exactly are retractable headlight washers, and are they valuable at all? Are they worth 200 bucks(not like thats a lot.....dont get me wrong)? I am just curious as to their value......are they visable when they are retracted? do they add a nice 'touch' to the car's looks? 

I am just going over all the 330ci options and seeing whether they hold value to me.....

Another silly question is in regards to the 3 Series coupe Aerodynamic Kit. Does anyone have a picture with it and a picture without it? Honestly i really cant see how this benefits the overall look....it seems as though the standard look looks pretty low to the ground already..

Thanks guys...great website!! I really love the layout of the messageboard(i run a messageboard and a website, but it is very lame, and i dont want to embarass myself already!! hehehe)
Take care


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

The headlight washers are a double-edged sword. On one hand they are great for cleaning crusted salt and dirt off your headights, but on another they can be quite a pain by spraying your entire car with washer fluid. Since the jets are so powerful, the fluid often mists over the entire front of your car, effectively ruining that nice wax job you just spent 5 hours on last weekend. =/

I like em though, especially around here where my car is mostly white for a good 6 months of the year.

Here's a picture of them, retracted (look right under the headlight):










Regarding the aero kit, I'm very biased so I probably shouldn't say anything. I don't think it looks BAD, but I am a BIG BIG fan of the original 3-series look and I don't feel it needs to be accentuated by a $1000 bumper replacement kit. If you've got a grand burning a hole in your pocket, go buy yourself a lifetime supply of Zaino or opt for the bi-xenons and take your friends out on the town in your new bimmer. =)

BTW, are you looking at the 325 or 330?


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for much for replying. This forum seems to have some wonderful people willing to answer questions. I am going to purchase the 330Ci. Thanks for sharing the pic and stuff. Personally, i was looking over the options in the Cold Weather Package, and noticed that i really dont want a ski bag nor do i want the retractable headlight cleaners..but i do want the heated seat package. I figured i'd get just the heated seats for (500$) and use the other 200($) for possibly the remote control garage door memorizer thing....
I agree with you in regards to the aero kit. The original 3 look is fantastic as is, so basically i didnt see a need to get it. 

I do have a few other questions in regards to some of the other packages. Can we tackle the sports package now? Sports package includes:
-Sports Seats
-Styling 68M wheels(which are exactly not my flavor i dont think....they are nice, but i dont really think i like them)
-white turn signals

Now, i am definitely for the white turn signals..they look very nice! Sports seats...i noticed that power seats are standard...what exactly do these seats add that are not already standard, i am confused...
About the wheels.....do they let you choose different wheels other than the 68M's?


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello Baptizer, welcome to the board; nice to see you here.

The sport package includes the sports seats that are very good, I would highly recommend them. However, they are not powered if you do not get the Premium Package which includes the power seats.

I can tell you one thing with certainty: there is a very high possibility that you will regret not getting power seats. They make life very easy especially with the memory settings.

The sport package's 17" rims are great looking, many people love them, in motion or standing. However, one option is to go with the 18" wheel and tire package which is about $900. Some argue it is not worth it, some say it is. For me it was an easy decision, and I got them.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

The sport seats are definitely worth the extra cash. They provide much better support IMO, especially as far as side bolstering is concerned. 

Regarding the type-68 wheels, if you wanted to go aftermarket you could easily take the stock rims and sell them for $1000+ I imagine. I recall a few people having done that in the past.

Glad to help! Feel free to ask away... and good luck with your new 330ci.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

FlyingToaster!!! Hey!! Nice to see you here too and thanks for answering a few of my questions! Yea, i definitely like the 18'inch rims that you got......i love them! 
I am still confused with all this power seat talks and all the different options regarding them. Power seats w/driver memory comes stardard with the 330Ci. I think i am starting to understand though. Are the sport seats actually different seats than the standard ones?(as webguy mentioned, they offer better side support.....i am assuming they swap out the standard seats with a more sporty'er/more-supportive seat, correct?).
Here are the things i am POSITIVE i want:
-i want a moon-roof(100% positive)
-i want heated-seats(95% positive)
-i want bi-xenon headlights(85% positive)
-i do not want wood-trim/i want aluminum trim(70% positive)
-i want leatherette(90% positive)

I am just having a hard time accepting the advantages of getting the packages. Maybe i am disecting a bit too hard(maybe i have too much free time here at work??? hehehe).

edit: added that i wanted leatherette...


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I got the CWP, but if I did it over again I would probably just get the heated seats. The reason, as was stated above, is that I don't like spraying the whole hood of my car with water.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks......
I am 'slowly' collecting the info i need. Basically, i want to make sure i know what i want before i head to the dealership so i dont feel like some silly goof..hehehe...
I just basically need to disect and distinguish these packages. So far, i have come to the conclusion i dont need the CWP(i just need the heated seats). Flyingtoaster mentioned that if i go with the sports package(everyone seems to be in favor of it....why shouldnt i? ), that the seats will not be powered unless i get the Premium package. Why is this though? Powered seats w/memory are standard


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, I am pretty sure the SP seats are powered, but I havn't gotten my car yet so don't know for sure.

Here is the specs from the bmwusa site

M Double Spoke (Styling 68M) alloy wheels, 17 x 7.5 front, 17 x 8.5 rear; 225/45ZR-17 front, 245/40ZR-17 rear performance tires

• 8-way power front sport seats with 2-way manual headrests and thigh support; 3-driver memory for exterior mirror and seat positions; automatic tilt-down of passenger’s side-view mirror when vehicle is shifted into reverse gear

• White turn-signal indicators


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

I bet you can't wait to get your car....make sure you post pictures...i love pictures!!! :thumb: :thumb: Ok ok, looks like i am starting to sway towards the sports package. Last question in regards to the sports package. Is it possible that they would let me change the sports package rims(68M) for something else for an additional small fee? For example, the 18 inchers cost 900......say i want those, and i want the sports package, but i dont want the M68's.....is it in the realm of possibility that they would keep the M68's and give me the 18'inchers for a reduced price(500?). Just curious as to the exact freedom i have with these options!


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I apologize, I created the confusion thinking power seats are optional; you are right they are standard (8-way).

Thus with the sport package, you will get power seats with memory (I think), and the better seats that hold you and hug you 

For the 18" option, you have to have sport package.

As for heated seats, well sure it is a personal choice, but in our area I think you will not need them. Unless you will not garage the car, then I would strongly recommend them. I garage the car all year, and it does not cold enough for me to need heated seats.

If you want to aliminum looking trim in the car and not the wood, then do not get the premium package. Also, leatherette is perfectly fine, it is a good looking and lasting option.

Drop by Joern I mentioned to you before, he will explain all of it in detail and show you the options.


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

*headlight washers*



webguy330i said:


> *The headlight washers are a double-edged sword. On one hand they are great for cleaning crusted salt and dirt off your headights, but on another they can be quite a pain by spraying your entire car with washer fluid. Since the jets are so powerful, the fluid often mists over the entire front of your car, effectively ruining that nice wax job you just spent 5 hours on last weekend. *


Sorry, I don't have my car yet so I have to ask: How are the headlight washers activated? Sounds like it's not really "on-demand", otherwise you wouldn't be complaining about spraying your hood? I remember on my parents MB, they would only actuate when you hit the windshield washer while the headlights were on.


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

I can't wait to get my car. This board is the only thing keeping me sane right now.

As for the 18'' wheels, you have to get the Sport Package to get the 18'' wheel option. So the $900 is in addition to the cost of the sport package. 

You could just get the sport package and sell your M68s on eBay, and buy whatever wheels you wanted.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: headlight washers*



hantavirus said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, I don't have my car yet so I have to ask: How are the headlight washers activated? Sounds like it's not really "on-demand", otherwise you wouldn't be complaining about spraying your hood? I remember on my parents MB, they would only actuate when you hit the windshield washer while the headlights were on. *


When your lights are on, every fourth time you activate your windshield washing fluid it also activates the headlights washers. I understand doing it every fourth time, but it always starts on the first time! Sometimes I even turn off my lights (not in full darkness) to avoid the spray! :yikes:


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Some great info guys...thanks for sharing!! Definitely set on the sports package now! Can we tackle a few of the options in the Premium package?
1) Can you tell them you dont want the wooden trim, even though you want the premium package?
2) What exactly is 'Lumbar Support'?
3) How good/How annoying is the rain sensor option?
4) Considering this option has leather upholstery, and i want leatherette.....i am pretty much wasting brain power trying to decide whether to get the premium package, huh?  

Defintely going to stop and talk to Joern though!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Baptizer said:


> *Some great info guys...thanks for sharing!! Definitely set on the sports package now! Can we tackle a few of the options in the Premium package?
> 1) Can you tell them you dont want the wooden trim, even though you want the premium package?
> 2) What exactly is 'Lumbar Support'?
> 3) How good/How annoying is the rain sensor option?
> ...


1) No, you cannot delete the wood trim from the premium package. You can, however, swap with someone who has aluminum and wants the wood trim. Otherwise you're gonna pay about $300 for the extra set of trim (the aluminum).

2) Lumbar support is adjustable pressure in the lower/mid back areas of the seat. You can adjust it up/down and in/out. The farther in it is, the more the seat will "push back" on your back. I'd say this is definitely a requirement, especially if you have any sort of back problems. IIRC "lumbar" refers to the bottom of your spine (like the last few vertebrae?).

3) The rain sensor is awesome IMO. I love it. I curse every other car I drive that doesn't have auto wipers. It's such a spoiler though, once you have it you can never go back to regular wipers. =)

4) Only reason to get leather is if you want gray or natural brown... although I'd get the PP anyhow, so I wouldn't have a choice about the matter at all.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for info webguy330i....if anyone else wants to contribute to this, please do!! I am all ears!!! I was wondering though....i got the price guide thing from eurobuyers.com and well, something came to my attention. here is link: http://www.eurobuyers.com/pricing/pricing2002330.pdf 
near the bottom, they show each package. Inside there, they have certain code numbers for the options in the packages. Basically what i am curious about is, can i tell them that i just want the rain sensor option(code is 521). I am going to answer my own question and say 'no'...hopefully i am wrong(i know you can get a few of them, such as the moonroof and mytle wood trim...these are shown on the bmw website.......i am just wondering if it is at all possible to get these other 'minor' options as well).


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Baptizer said:


> *thanks for info webguy330i....if anyone else wants to contribute to this, please do!! I am all ears!!! I was wondering though....i got the price guide thing from eurobuyers.com and well, something came to my attention. here is link: http://www.eurobuyers.com/pricing/pricing2002330.pdf
> near the bottom, they show each package. Inside there, they have certain code numbers for the options in the packages. Basically what i am curious about is, can i tell them that i just want the rain sensor option(code is 521). I am going to answer my own question and say 'no'...hopefully i am wrong(i know you can get a few of them, such as the moonroof and mytle wood trim...these are shown on the bmw website.......i am just wondering if it is at all possible to get these other 'minor' options as well). *


No problem. Unfortunately you can't; BMW uses the package system intentionally (either to generate more money or keep production costs down). Unless you're buddy-buddy with someone at BMWAG I doubt you'll get anything more customized than what's available at bmwusa.com.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Don't forget that you can have the rear sunshade installed as an extra option. It's not listed on BMWNA's site, but it is available with enough persistence. I had it put in mine and it's the single most commented on item every time I show the car to someone new.

Just trying to give you even more to think about! :thumb: 

Mike


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Baptizer, you really don't like the M68 wheel? :dunno: :dunno:

<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/Pc220075.jpg>

Don't get me wrong. I like the new 18" wheel, but there are many of us here who feel the M68 is the flat-out best looking OEM wheel available, bar none!

Why, one of our esteemed members here at the 'fest loves them so much that he's got 12 spares laying around his castle. And he's constantly on the prowl for more, so if the price is right and you really want to go with another wheel he might be interested in making a deal with you.

Regardless, go with whatever wheel blows your hair back. In the end the only opinion that is important is yours.


----------

